
Ask HN: What apps/software do you love? - yabbadabbadoo
I was having an interesting discussion on growth yesterday with a friend and he said something that really resonated with me:<p>&quot;Growth hacks are catalysts, not determinants. If your product sucks, they won&#x27;t help. Users will just churn out, or worse, never even come back. If you build a product users <i>love</i> however, they will work like a charm.&quot;<p>Then the discussion turned to what defines <i>loving</i> a product. And we agreed a good proxy was when a user wants to pay for it.<p>So I ask the HN community - what apps&#x2F;software do you love so much that you&#x27;re currently paying for them? Or <i>would</i> pay for them if they existed?
======
mtmail
I'm paying for sublime text (related
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15403943](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15403943))
while many other editors are free.

